# Favorite Breed of Dog



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I am a huge dog lover. In Ontario Canada, Pit bulls are banned now, and have been so for about 4 years. I find it funny, as ever since the law was enacted, I have rescued 3. I presently own 2, and have since adopted a Dogo Argentino.

I have never owned a pit bull previous to the ban being enacted, and since adopting, I view the ban to be even more moronic. Never in my life have I seen a dog more loyal to its family/owner etc.

As mentioned before, I have a Dogo Argentino. The dog is very good, though he does growl at me periodically and has inflicted pain upon my wife (smacked her with his mouth open - not a bite).

This bothered me quite a bit, as my visicious pit bulls (how they are viewed in Ontario Canada) would never, ever touch my wife nor I.

Anyway.... thought I would like to hear some others thoughts.... I know pit bulls have a terrible name accorss Canada/USA - though really, I could never see myself owinging any other animal.

I have never seen a dog so responsive to training. So respectful of it owner. The MAJOR problem I find with the breed is that it is too attached.. IE: I find it hard to leave my pits for 1 week as essentially, they are devastated.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Same!

I live in Toronto too and they've been ban for nearly five years. Luckily I got my dog two months before the ban was final. My pitbull is five years old now and one of the best breeds I've owned to date.

They'll do anything to please you - heck, they'll take a bullet for you! Smart, loyal and a lovable breed.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

When I was younger I had a German Sheppard and have always loved them.

Currently I have a Pit/Lab mix and have known a lot of pits over the years and they really are great dogs...

I have also always loved the American Bulldog as well...

My brother in laws brother has an AB that he is going to breed with a friend of his blue nose pit.

I'm hoping to talk my wife into letting me get a pup when it happens.

The pit is still a pup and they are going to wait til her second heat before they breed so I have some time to convince her.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Get your dog under control is my first thought...i'm sure your working on that now but what you describe I've never dealt with.

I've owned an AB and have family and friends with Dobies and pits....be the boss and your good...
My favorite dog..I can have b/c my 10 month old is allergic...now my sister has my AB...good luck with the Dogo...same thing to me
great dogs.

Post pics!


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Get your dog under control is my first thought...i'm sure your working on that now but what you describe I've never dealt with.
> 
> I've owned an AB and have family and friends with Dobies and pits....be the boss and your good...
> My favorite dog..I can have b/c my 10 month old is allergic...now my sister has my AB...good luck with the Dogo...same thing to me
> ...


Yes, were working on it. I am furtunate to have a trainer that is educated in breeds like pits etc, so were working on it.

I was just surprised, as stated, here I have these BANNED pit bulls, and never ever a problem. I adpot a baby dogo and have him attempting to spread his dominance over his wife (unacceptable).

Was very surprised... unexpected.

wanted to know others experiences. My pits are not of legal age to be in Ontario, and with this experience with a non-pit, it makes me want to never get another breed truly.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GSD-ftw...a complete dog imo..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

thePACK said:


> *GSD*-ftw...a complete dog imo..


??


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

^^^ German Sheppard Dalmatian... Duhhh..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ive never owned a dog but certainly plan to. 
i just love the Pitt. such a beautiful dog its perfect in every way. ive seen how great they are when raised properly and what a total disaster they are when not. a friend of mine had a mix between pit and am-staff that had been used for fighting before he took over ownership. the most scary dog you'll ever meet. he would essentially hunt humans. no barking or growling. just stalking and attacking. preferably foreigners and junkies.

Pitts have been banned for forever and the am-staff ban came in effect a few years back. such a shame.
im thinking ill get a mastiff. i took care of my friends dogue bordeaux this summer and they are such cool dogs.

dream dogs:

dogo canario








pitt









and perhaps my now all time fav (just cause i cant buy a pitbull)
cane corso


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm a border collie guy. I know a few people with pits, and I have never met a bad one. So, I get the draw to them.

I just like my super hyper collies. They're always ready to play, ride, or stare in the window until you put the beer down and run with them.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

One of my friends has a Rottie/Pit mix he rescued from the local animal shelter. Very nice, even tempered dog, I've never seen her even growl at anyone. I'd love to get a Pit myself but I can't because my damn homeowners insurance threatened to cancel me if I did. 
The only dog I ever had was a Beagle mutt (Mostly Beagle some Spanial, Terrier and God knows what else thrown in for good measure :laugh She was a complete spaz but I loved her to death. Had to put her down about 2 years ago but considering she died 1 day shy of her 20th birthday I'd say we had a good run together.
Here's a really crappy cell phone pic of her at age 19.
View attachment 187987


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

CORSO FTW!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Boxers, Boxers and more Boxers! Plus lately I have been liking the Boston Terriers (I am a sucka for mushy faces, lol)


























and our newest arrival Ace ( son of Reverse Brindle Female Raven and Wodanico our male), poor guy has allergies and needs to be on meds daily.










and my newest future breeder (100% European) in her forever foster home.










Trying to fix that wonky ear


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

If I had the cash, id so get a Old English Mastiff in a heartbeat.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> If I had the cash, id so get a Old English Mastiff in a heartbeat.


I have an English Mastiff. Great dog - easy to train, loving, loyal, protective our family without being aggressive.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

rotties all the way









my boy


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Plum said:


> I am a huge dog lover. In Ontario Canada, Pit bulls are banned now, and have been so for about 4 years. I find it funny, as ever since the law was enacted, I have rescued 3. I presently own 2, and have since adopted a Dogo Argentino.
> 
> I have never owned a pit bull previous to the ban being enacted, and since adopting, I view the ban to be even more moronic. Never in my life have I seen a dog more loyal to its family/owner etc.
> 
> ...


I happen to be a huge dog lover too.

My favorite ones is this that I had, the Spanish Mastiff, a fine dog breed brave and noble at the same time, they participate in the war of the conquest of Mexico.

As a curios fact, there was this Spanish Mastif owned by the Conqueror Vasco Nuño de Balboa, "Leoncillo" that actually recieved the salary of a soldier.



















My Second fave is the American Akita:



















And third the Presa Canario that would be like a pit bull on steroids:










Cheers.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

rottweilers are my favourite. several family members have had them and we had one when i was little.

pitbulls are also a favourite of mine. still on the fence if i should get one. my freind is planning on breeding his pair. great dogs

cane corso's are wicked looking. definetly nice dogs. maybe get one in the future


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Right now we are very happy with our boxer. He is an amazing dog with our small children...and everybody elses kids for that matter.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Wouldn't trade my English Mastiff for anything.So many door to door sales men have run away from my door when they see his head pop out it's great...Though he is 100% baby.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Refer to Avatar....
Nothing can compete with a PitBull in my Heart-


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Dobermans n Huskys.

Never owned a Doberman tho.

... End of teh day

CATS RULE!!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

There aren't too many dog breeds I don't like, but GSDs (German Shepherd DOGs) have my favorite mix of looks and personality. I wouldn't say a certain breed is any better than another, because they all have their place and purpose...can't say the same for all of the owners though.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My favourite dogs are dobemans and German sheppards.. Loyal, protective and just all around great dogs


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Pshhhhht Pitbulls suck. Boxers FTW! Lol Im a fan of all of the docked tail breeds in general.

Sittin on a fallen tree (RIP TREE) 









here is is with my cousins AB- these guys play together daily since my cousin lives 3 houses down


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I love my dog. He is a husky/rottweiler mix. The mofo gonna be 13 years old on Jan. 7.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I want a Blue nose pomerainian from a mean bloodline

Dress that f*cker in a sailor suit n sh1t


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Labradors!!!

I have 3 "Gin" very light colored lab, Tequila (T for short) yellow lab and Brandy chocolate lab all female and all came from Golden Oaks Kennels in Bruce SD the Lhotak's raise and train some really nice bird dog's up there.


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Dogue de Bordeaux


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Great Dane


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

db04ph said:


> Great Dane


Wow that geat dane looks good!!

Labs will always be my favorite. Followed by boxers.

right now i have an italian greyhound. she is so prissy and sucks at being a dog lol. she'd rather sleep all day then play or fight or do other dog things.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

presa canarios and rotts, the problem with rotts in the U.S. theyre all fat and out of shape.

a pic of my 9 month old presa and german shperd mix we rescued 5 years ago


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Devon Amazon said:


> I want a Blue nose pomerainian from a mean bloodline
> 
> Dress that f*cker in a sailor suit n sh1t


----------



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

Presa Canario of course! why settle for less.

Moses is 6 months today


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

he looks pretty good!


----------



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> he looks pretty good!


Thank You!

i did alot of research on presas before i got one, i read about the attacks two of them ended in death but both cases the dogs were mistreated and showed signs of anger.if you look up pitbull deaths you will find way more than presas...i breed pitbulls for many years, i live on 40 acres at one point i was up to 48 adults and many litters of pups...after i had kids i made the choice to sell them all....i know all the pit lovers are going to bash me for this as do all my friends who have pits but i dont trust them not one of them. I hear all my friends say "oh its how you raise them they wont hurt a thing if you treat them right"...well i have seen them do down right evil things...I would have one get off the chain and go on a killing spree killing dogs and pups alike so as for me i wont have one as long as i have kids...if i didnt have kids then i would love to have another but the prob is kids are low to the ground and love to smile...in the pit world if you charge and look it right in the eye and show teeth thats a sign of agression..and yes you might have a dog that has never hurt a kid but i have had to break up many pits from fighting and the prob is they dont just bite like other dogs they shake and bake as we called it they hold on and shake until whatever they are holding stops moving so if you buy a rott or dob whatever, say they hurt ur kid chances are they will bite then let go the pit on the other hand will try and kill it. One of the things i loved about presas is the way they look at my kids when i went to crown presa to look the dogs they would let one out and it looked at my kids the same way it looked at me..but when i had pits i noticed that pits look at kids like a play thing they follow kids with their eyes like they would look at a ball just too scary for me. Well i'm going on and on this is just my take on it if you have a pit i wish you the best of luck but as for me i think presas are a better family dog.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

spaniels

my dog


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you owned 48 breeding adults, you are bound to have issues with aggression, regardless of the breed.... why on earth would you have that many pit bulls breeding? to me, that is just irresponsible considering that there are already WAY too many pits out there. when you have that many dogs breeding, it sounds more like a puppy mill, i have never heard of a responsible breeder with even half that many breeding adults.

your setup sounds like a disaster waiting to happen... breeding dogs that have a tendency to be dog aggressive, having so many that you can't possibly spend enough time with each one to provide the attention and training that they need, and then having possibly a couple dozen males running around with the scent of a bunch of females in heat in the air... hmmmm... wonder where the aggression came from?


----------



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> if you owned 48 breeding adults, you are bound to have issues with aggression, regardless of the breed.... why on earth would you have that many pit bulls breeding? to me, that is just irresponsible considering that there are already WAY too many pits out there. when you have that many dogs breeding, it sounds more like a puppy mill, i have never heard of a responsible breeder with even half that many breeding adults.
> 
> your setup sounds like a disaster waiting to happen... breeding dogs that have a tendency to be dog aggressive, having so many that you can't possibly spend enough time with each one to provide the attention and training that they need, and then having possibly a couple dozen males running around with the scent of a bunch of females in heat in the air... hmmmm... wonder where the aggression came from?


i had alot of help and a few people working for me to keep things going ...my set up is not really the point...point is i have had the house pit go nuts before...look up stats on attacks by pits that was my point.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't deny that pits have the potential to be dangerous dogs, they are built to do damage, but pit attacks, as with most other dog attacks, usually stem from bad owners. i was merely pointing out that you decided to type up a long paragraph bashing pit bulls, a breed that has been plagued by irresponsible breeding and ownership, and in that same paragraph, you described your own irresponsible backyard breeder setup.


----------



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

MyFishHaveFury said:


> if you owned 48 breeding adults, you are bound to have issues with aggression, regardless of the breed.... why on earth would you have that many pit bulls breeding? to me, that is just irresponsible considering that there are already WAY too many pits out there. when you have that many dogs breeding, it sounds more like a puppy mill, i have never heard of a responsible breeder with even half that many breeding adults.
> 
> your setup sounds like a disaster waiting to happen... breeding dogs that have a tendency to be dog aggressive, having so many that you can't possibly spend enough time with each one to provide the attention and training that they need, and then having possibly a couple dozen males running around with the scent of a bunch of females in heat in the air... hmmmm... wonder where the aggression came from?


i had alot of help and a few people working for me to keep things going ...my set up is not really the point...point is i have had the house pit go nuts before...look up stats on attacks by pits that was my point.
[/quote]

and to answer your question "if you had 48 pits' contact my friend DK at www.a1pitsrme.net and ask him... we worked the kennel from my place...he still sells top notch pits.


----------



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

Seattle, Washington (April 22, 2009) -- DogsBite.org, a national dog bite victims' group dedicated to reducing serious dog attacks, releases its first multi-year report on U.S. dog bite fatalities. The report covers a 3-year period -- from January 1, 2006 to December 31, 2008 -- and analyzes data gathered from 88 dog bite incidences that caused death to a U.S. citizen. 
The report documents dog breed information, property information (where the attack occurred) as well as dog bite victim age information.

Of the 88 fatal dog attacks recorded by DogsBite.org, pit bull type dogs were responsible for 59% (52). This is equivalent to a pit bull killing a U.S. citizen every 21 days during this 3-year period. The data also shows that pit bulls commit the vast majority of off-property attacks that result in death. Only 18% (16) of the attacks occurred off owner property, yet pit bulls were responsible for 81% (13).

Pit bulls are also more likely to kill an adult than a child. In the 3-year period, pit bulls killed more adults (ages 21 and over), 54%, than they did children (ages 11 and younger), 46%. In the 21-54 age group, pit bulls were responsible for 82% (14) of the deaths. The data indicates that pit bulls do not only kill children and senior citizens; they kill men and women in their prime years as well.

The report also shows that of the six victim age groups documented, the 55 and older group suffered the most fatalities 26% (23), followed by the 2-4 age group 22% (19). Between the ages of 0-4, the study reveals that 14% (12) of the fatal attacks involved a "watcher," a person such as a grandparent or babysitter watching the child. Of these attacks, 75% (9) involved a grandparent type.

The founder of DogsBite.org, Colleen Lynn, adds, "The off-property statistical data about pit bulls shows just how dangerous they are." She noted that six senior citizens were killed under these circumstances: "Two were killed while standing in their own backyard," she said. "Four others were killed while taking a morning walk or getting the mail."

yes alot of people mistreat pits and alot of breeders are out of control but so what? are you saying only pitbulls get mistreated? There are bad breeders of every type of dog.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

why are you typing all of this? i never denied that they can be dangerous dogs... i have already stated that. i don't understand why these threads have to turn into bashing every single time. everybody else was just posting pics of their favorite dogs until you decide to type up a novel about how dangerous pit bulls were.

i was just pointing out that fact that you were trying to talk as if you were some authority on the subject of pit bulls but at the same time are explaining how you ran some pit bull puppy mill. i don't need to take time out of my day to contact some dude who used to work with you for proof that you owned 48 pit bulls, i couldn't care less if you are lying or telling the truth... if you owned 48 pit bulls that you bred, that is irresponsible... that's all i'm saying.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I like JAck Russell terriers


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> I like JAck Russell terriers


for gods sake stay on topic.... oh wait... you were... continue!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I love my pit bull like no other. She's a good pooch and she loves it when I pattis on her pinks.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Chesapeake bay retreiver. Like a lab on steroids, extremely loyal.








English setters.








Deutsch Drahthaars.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^ Good choices..

Love working breeds like labs, setters and collies myself


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i love my chesapeake and i would love to own a white and black english setter one day


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

StuartDanger said:


> spaniels
> 
> my dog


I want to get a Brittany


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> I like JAck Russell terriers


My Jack is a stud!

View attachment 188120


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

lot of dog people on here!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Plum said:


> lot of dog people on here!


well of course man...your talking all breeds bro apparently we not only like fish but dogs no matter what the breed is....I have my opinions on the breeds but as long as the pups are well taken care of and the owner is responsible for there dog....we are good...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rottweilers and pitbulls are definately my two favourite breeds followed by boston terriers and presa de canarios. My guy and if look closely you can see my girl's pitbull in the back.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are my dogs my favorite is my blue pit bull best damn dog I ever had he's like a gentle giant with the kids very cool mellow

obediant dog take him every where withe me and for the bulldogs lets just say there another story very stubburn dogs somtimes I feel

like there kids you tell them not to do something and there they go and thing is they know what there doing and they look at you with that

I dont give of f*ck face but I got to say they are

some characters they crack me up


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You have some beauties that's for sure.







I luv the faces on your American bulldogs.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

those are english bulldogs I think- def dont look like AB pups- They are so damn cute tho lol and look like trouble


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I have always loved Large dogs like German Sheppards, Rotts and pits but I dont think I would ever own one though.
I preferthe small breeds and my fav are Shi-tzu's

Here is my girl MIMI, she's 4 and we love her.
We keep her cut short all yr round


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I always pictured you to be a shi tzu kind of guy. Mimi looks like she's got some personality.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i like alot of dogs, but one of my personal faves are long haired dachshunds


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

american bully


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Blues nose pitbulls are my fave but I have to admit that black pit is one of the nicest and thickest one's I have seen.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

german shepherds 
back in country i always had couple of them , went to couple local dog shows and police shows 
well here in apartment building i cant have none


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Favorite Breed: English Bulldog. I have a few pics of him on this site, just gotta find them.


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

This is my boy. He's 4 years old and I love him to death. He's such a momma's boy. Yes he is very protective of his momma. Very territorial but i dont know what i'd do without him. About 6 months after I got him the police stepped to my front door and told me pitbulls were banned in my town, however the day i got him, i made a call to the police department to distinguish whether they were banned or not and they made it clear that they were not banned. So they gave me a choice, get rid of the dog, move out of town or i was going in handcuffs and they were going to put him down for me. so i moved out of town. About 6 months after that i received word that what the poice were doing was illegal and that they were fining people for having pitbulls. My cousin is a pitbull breeder and he fought and fought and fought in court. He was lucky that there happened to be some sort of lawyer that had been investigating the police department and all charges were lifted off him. I thank god that that guy stepped into the courtroom because if it wasnt for him i wouldnt be at home with my baby boy today. I personally feel its all in how you raise your animal. Lol. i do have problems with Chop being disobedient but i'd rather have to spank him to get him to listen than him be a viscious dog any day. BAN THE DEED NOT THE BREED!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Boston Terriers, hands down. I've owned the breed for 10 years, and currently I have 4 that live with me and 3 others that I co-own for breeding & showing purposes.

Eloise the puppy









L-R Dee, Tara & Jennie









Tara as a baby









Tara's mom Tallulah









In another 3-5 years when i'm out of my townhouse and have a proper yard i'd LOVE to have an AmStaff. This is Carrot, the AmStaff Champion I used to show. Unfortunately he was too big and boisterous for my little house.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

MyFishHaveFury said:


> and to answer your question "if you had 48 pits' contact my friend DK at www.a1pitsrme.net and ask him... we worked the kennel from my place...he still sells top notch pits.


48 breeding dogs is kind of questionable when it comes to actually breeding to improve the breed - which is why a breeder ETHICALLY should be breeding in the first place.

I wouldn't go flashing your friend's website around - he _might_ want to reconsider some of the photos used on it. The dogs look like they're living in squalor. Take a look at the males page and click on the link for 'Saylum 2'. The dog is chained on a chain that is WAY too heavy for him to be hauling around, to a rusty metal shack with sharp corners, with debris everywhere. It looks like a junk yard. Kane in his full body shot shows bite marks/wounds with swelling on his legs and signs of fight scarring. Monteco looks like he has severely dyplastic elbows (This is a genetic physical weakness, not exactly what anyone would label top notch) and again has a chain on so heavy it looks like he can barely lift his head. Yeah, thats suuuuuuper macho. Oh, and all of the crops on his dogs look suspiciously like home done fighting cuts. Not suspicious at all.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

the dog my mom has right now is my favorite dog ever, shes a doberman mix. Shes such a goofy retard, loves to run and play.

I like all dogs that are bigger than cats, but even then some little dogs are cool.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Myfishhavefury lmao your boy has all of the characteristics of a bad breeder.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah so this was your breeding operation? Sounds reputable. Sounds like all you fuckers care about is selling big tough pitbulls for a profit which explains why you have so many dogs.

Photo from the site.









Also for one of the males they right :

The epitome of fire. We have to put oven mits on just to walk him. A shotgun wouldnt stop him.

"A shotgun wouldnt stop him", sounds like you are trying to appeal to the gangsta drug dealer crowd where one of your pups will probably be treated badly.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wow, i never even bothered looking at the site when he posted the link, but i think it is safe to say that everything i said before was correct


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

ANY dog can be dangerous... not just pitbulls


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

bellemorte87 said:


> ANY dog can be dangerous... not just pitbulls


tea cup chihuahuas can NOT be dangerous.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the jindo. a fiercely loyal, clean and intelligent dog. great guard and protection dogs. for now though, i only have a rat terrier and she's far more intelligent than i had expected. training her is a breeze, she's obedient, follows commands and loves me unconditionally. if anyone wants an extremely athletic, intelligent, small dog i recommend a rat terrier. they're not as obnoxious as jack russell terriers but carry a similar look.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> Yeah so this was your breeding operation? Sounds reputable. Sounds like all you fuckers care about is selling big tough pitbulls for a profit which explains why you have so many dogs.
> 
> Photo from the site.
> 
> ...


No sh*t eh!!

Sorry but your buddy seems like a real loser!!!

The RIP Section???

WTF!!!

Someone needs to call the authorities this asshole!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah wtf...Talk about aiming your buisness at the white trash crowd, And people wonder why these cross bred mutts have a bad name


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Labradors, English Staffs, Alsations and Rottys are at the top of my list. Although we get our dogs from rescue centres, not cruel dog farms that care only about the money.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Pits are Great Guard Dogs. It's some of the owners that makes them bad.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Genesis8 said:


> Pits are Great Guard Dogs. I don't blame the dog.


pits are actually known for being terrible guard dogs... most are too friendly towards people to be effective at protecting property. they are extremely loyal tho and can usually do a good job of protecting their owners.


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> Pits are Great Guard Dogs. I don't blame the dog.


pits are actually known for being terrible guard dogs... most are too friendly towards people to be effective at protecting property. they are extremely loyal tho and can usually do a good job of protecting their owners.
[/quote]

Yup...thats right..they aren't known as good guard dogs.
Its just the stereo type that people and news media put on them...just as most dogs they are tender...but it all goes back to how the owner treats them.

Better known Guard dogs are Sheps dobies rottis ABs and especially Mastiffs.

Terriers are great as well if your looking for an alarm dog..very conscious of the surroundings.

to go a step further females are known to be more aggressive guards as well.

Anyway..a bit off topic but...why did this thread get revamped???
Isn't it from the beginning of the year?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Everyone needs to calm down and watch some crazy dog skills when I be pattin!!


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL what the hell was this guy doin to his dog?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

bellemorte87 said:


> LOL what the hell was this guy doin to his dog?


I was pattin on her pinks on the pinkest of pink pinks actually!!!


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

it kept freezing on me so i didnt get a good look at what was going on. pretty dog tho.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank ya muchly


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Everyone needs to calm down and watch some crazy dog skills when I be pattin!!


haha i was actually thinking about that vid the other day.

you should make a new one. "pattin the remix"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I will I just never got around to doing it the first time. We got a new one "little rubbis". I will remember this time


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The halo music in the backgroud makes it even more epic!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> i think everyone except the owner of the dog took it as a joke b ack... it's all good. i think most people here know about my love of the APBT as well.
> 
> this would be a good time to post some update pics of your pup.... might help get things back on track.


Will do


























Dozer and Jake in front of their favorite walmart blanket.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah...Not my greatest set by anymeans...But here is Ronin once again.....

View attachment 188435

View attachment 188436


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yeah...Not my greatest set by anymeans...But here is Ronin once again.....
> 
> View attachment 188435
> 
> View attachment 188436


i think ronin is beautiful, as do i think any pit is beautiful. you should try some black and white. i take my best pictures of chopper in black and white. 
but i love this pic of him yawning. absolutely gorgeous

ive included a picture of my baby boy when he is most innocent..sleepin on mommys pillow lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bellemorte87 said:


> Yeah...Not my greatest set by anymeans...But here is Ronin once again.....
> 
> View attachment 188435
> 
> View attachment 188436


i think ronin is beautiful, as do i think any pit is beautiful. you should try some black and white. i take my best pictures of chopper in black and white. 
but i love this pic of him yawning. absolutely gorgeous

ive included a picture of my baby boy when he is most innocent..sleepin on mommys pillow lol
[/quote]

Thanks...Ronin is my Boy..Although I dont own him....

Maybe I'll hook up my external HD later on and post the rest of the sets...I have taken B&W in the past with good results....On 3 diffrent Pits....


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yeah...Not my greatest set by anymeans...But here is Ronin once again.....
> 
> View attachment 188435
> 
> View attachment 188436


i think ronin is beautiful, as do i think any pit is beautiful. you should try some black and white. i take my best pictures of chopper in black and white. 
but i love this pic of him yawning. absolutely gorgeous

ive included a picture of my baby boy when he is most innocent..sleepin on mommys pillow lol
[/quote]

Thanks...Ronin is my Boy..Although I dont own him....

Maybe I'll hook up my external HD later on and post the rest of the sets...I have taken B&W in the past with good results....On 3 diffrent Pits....
[/quote]

i am lookin forward to seeing them


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I decided to play...I'm bored....

Here is a few more of my shots...I do not own none of them though......

View attachment 188440

View attachment 188441

View attachment 188442

View attachment 188443

View attachment 188444

View attachment 188445


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> I decided to play...I'm bored....
> 
> Here is a few more of my shots...I do not own none of them though......
> 
> ...


^^^^ my favorites are the sleepin one and the very last one where the two dogs are playing

nice shots


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks....More to come later on.........It's coffee time for me.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> i think everyone except the owner of the dog took it as a joke b ack... it's all good. i think most people here know about my love of the APBT as well.
> 
> this would be a good time to post some update pics of your pup.... might help get things back on track.


Will do


























Dozer and Jake in front of their favorite walmart blanket.
[/quote]

what a little stud...









nice pics ak... ronin makes a great subject


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I must say between Ronin and Dozer I'm undecided both beauties of a dog!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I must say between Ronin and Dozer I'm undecided both beauties of a dog!!


If you want/need an ice breaker for hot girls, an english bulldog is a great choice.

Too bad i've had a gf pretty much the entire time I've had him.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I must say between Ronin and Dozer I'm undecided both beauties of a dog!!


I'm really partial to that breed as well.....I owned one as my first pup along with a female boxer....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

my girl and i have officially started discussions on getting another dog this spring... i really want another APBT, but we are considering an english bulldog


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> my girl and i have officially started discussions on getting another dog this spring... i really want another APBT, but we are considering an english bulldog


You wouldn't be dissapointed with an English man...They have a really good temperment as well.....Find a good breeder though....if you do consider....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, i really like them, but i love APBTs and i thought it would be cool to have one kinda grow up with our son


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

heres my 2 boys tank (brindle)and bruno (fawn)
they love the camera


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

love em beercandan they look great


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

nvm you fixed it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

beercandan said:


> heres my 2 boys tank (brindle)and bruno (fawn)
> *they love the camera*


haha, i'd say so man... great lookin dogs


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

beautiful dogs beercandan


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

so am I the only one that keeps out side (bird) dogs...my dog's are outside unless its 30-40's then they get into to the garage.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The other thread was cleaned up once, and this one instantly went back to where it was...

This isnt a "favorite domestic dispute story" thread... its about dogs.

Closing... until further review


----------

